# Are we crazy??



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Ola,

I really want to move to Portugal...at least for a while. I currently live in the USA, and I am a dual citizen of the US and EU. I don't speak Portuguese. I want to know how difficult it is over there to find a job without speaking Portuguese. I realize I probably won't find a dream job....maybe cleaning hotel rooms for a while while I take language classes. 

My Mom is coming too, she is applying for a retirement visa. Also, we are bringing our two cats, we've gotten them microchipped with a European compatible chip etc. We are mostly interested in the Algarve....but Lisboa is not out of the question either. 

I'm totally nervous about moving there...it's a big jump over the pond! But, it's something I really want to do...and that we both want to do. We will be selling our cars, and probably won't bother buying a car over there for a while, so I was wondering how good the public transportaion system is around the Algarve? I know it's probably just fine getting around Lisbon without a car. 

Well, now this note is getting quite long! So here a few more questions I wanted to ask:

-Has anyone gotten a retirement visa for Portugal from the US? What is a good company to get Health Insurance for retired expats? 

-How much are rentals, say around Lagos for a modest 2 bedroom apartment if anyone knows? And how about Lisboa? 

-Does anyone know a good company to ship belongings overseas? We don't have much stuff...books, clothes, blankets etc. 

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Obrigado!


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I am an American living in Portugal close to the Lisbon area and recently purchased a second home in the Vilamoura area of Algrave.
Lack of Portuguese lingo in the Algrave area will not cause problems but may in Lisbon regarding working............

I did not have problems adjusting and would not consider going back to America unless for vacations.
Look around this forum there is tons of great information available, if you need information in regards to bringing over your cats let me know, 
I am a cat breeder in Portugal and have lots of experience in shipping.

Best Regards,
Diane of Diane's Pride
Ragdoll Breeder
Diane's Pride
Sea Breeze Studio


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

Olá Bela Lua,

living some time in another country or even continent is always an exciting experience. 

But take care. Wages are very low, one of the lowest in the European Union and exploitation is wide spread. If you do not come with a foreign contract or if you are depending on earning money you will probably pass through difficulties. Cleaning hotel rooms might allow you to live in the US, but in Portugal you will have some problems. You will compete with lots of Brazilin and Ucrainian imigrants. There are lots of companies that will give you work for one or two weeks without contract and then fire you without pay to hire the next. I know a lot of stories of that kind. The best thing might be to try to work for privat homes.

But you are lucky, you will not be on your own coming with your Mom. Portugal is a beautiful country with an interesting culture. Hope you will make the right contacts while you are here and be able to travel around. 

Much luck


----------

